# anal sac adenocarcinoma



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You forgot to post your message??


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I was going to ask the same thing. Does your Golden have this?


----------



## everma (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry, I typed up a long post and hit "Submit New Thread".....and the content just disappear??? Well, here it is again, please bear with me.

Our fur baby - Kashmir, a 12 years old Golden Retriever, was having some anal sac discharge problem few weeks ago. We took him to the vet and several visits and 3 antibotics later, the vet told us to go to a specialist. The vet suspect Kashmir has Anal Sac mass. We went to the specialist and he suggested that we should have the tumor removed since majority of the cases turned out to be malignant. The surgeon removed most of the tumor (not able to remove 100% due to the loaction). The biopsy came back with bad news. He referred us to the Oncologist for radiation treatment. After the CT scan, the oncologist told us that we should get an abdominal ultrasound, so we did. That came back with more bad news. The cancer had spread to 2 sets of lymph nodes. The oncologist said he suggested palliative radiation treatment for Kashmir.
Does anyone has any experience with their fur baby with radiation treatment. Kashmir is 12 years old and his back legs was pretty weak a month ago. After the CT scan, he can barely stand up.... I researched a bit and asked the our vet to get him on Metacam, and now, he is acting like a 6 years old. 
I understand the avg. life span of a golden and don't want to subject him with treatments that will only give him quantity of life and not quality.
I have goolged on this subjects for so much and I am getting so confused. I don't want to make a bad decision......so, I would really appreciate any comments or advise.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a very straight forward conversation with the oncologist about what the treatment would gain him, the side effects it might have, and the cost (unfortunately it does play a part in the decision).

I don't know if it helps, but when my Katie was diagnosed with cancer the vet said chemo or radiation might give her a few more months. She was 13. We chose not to treat, it was a gut wrenching decision to do nothing, but her age, the expense, and the fact that it would not give her much more time than doing nothing....well you see...

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. Enjoy your boy, take lots and lots pictures, and spoil him. Whatever you decide will be in his best interest, I know.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know someone who opted for the radiation treatment for a colon cancer in her airedale and unfortunately the dog developed such a bad stricture from the treatment that it couldn't poop at all, and had to be put down. The poor thing would walk around straining and straining all the time, with little bits coming out. This dog was only 4 years old, which is why they tried the treatment.
The difference, though, is that the treatment they're suggesting for your dog is "palliative", which means that they are just trying to keep the pain level down and his quality of life up for as long as possible. They don't have any expectation of curing the cancer. I'm honestly don't know what I'd do if it were my dog. I think I would go with it if the goal were strictly palliative.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have any answers for you but wanted you to know there is so much support here for you and your sweet golden boy. I am so sorry he has had this diagnosis.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on the lousy diagnosis for your Kashmir. Two friends with goldens have turned down palliative radiation as investigating the potential side effects. It's a terribly hard decision.....


----------



## everma (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies....We lost another one of our golden babies (India Verma - he was 6 years old) 2 years ago....it was sudden and we could not done anything for him......
This time, I need to do it right for Kashmir.

Lucky's mom, does your baby has the same thing?? I am sorry.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

everma said:


> Lucky's mom, does your baby has the same thing?? I am sorry.....


Oh no...I meant that I was thinking the same thing as AndyFarmer...that perhaps you had forgot to post.

I'm sorry you and Kashmir are going thru this...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Everma, here's a good study about palliative radiation with different kinds of cancer. I would've PM'd it to you, but you don't have enough posts yet for private e-mails. Again, I am very sorry about your boy.

http://www.vshsd.com/For_Veterinarians-Continuing_Education/BlaiseBurke.pdf


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about this cancer (thank god!) or have a recommendation regarding the treatment, other than as posted - talk to the oncologist.
I just wanted to express my sorrow for you and Kashmir. I hope you get more good time.


----------



## everma (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Finn's Fan. I read the article and it helps a lot. We will keep you guys updated.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't have any knowledge of this type of Cancer either, but I wanted you to know...that my thoughts and prayers are with you and Kashmir. Wishing you the very best for your precious boy. I am so very sorry for this diagnosis.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, dear... 

This is such a personal decision, especially for a 12 year old Golden.

I agree with everyone. Have a straight-on conversation with the oncologist. Find out the odds. How hard will the treatment be on him. What are the minimal, and maximum benefit to realistically be expected?

The fact that the cancer has already spread really concerns me.

I have lost all of my three Goldens at the bridge due to Cancer. Rusty and Comet were too far along to help. We tried with Nikita, putting her through quite a bit, and in the end lost that battle too (she was only 8).

Based on what you find, it may be that the medicine that is helping her quality of life may be the simplest way to proceed. Let him live as long as as comfortably as possible until it isn't helping any more. Who knows how long that would be.

These are really hard messages to write. You don't want to talk someone out of treatment, yet you know what has happened in your own experience, so you don't want to give false hope either.

The balance is terribly hard to find.

I wish you and your furbaby the best.

My last piece of advice is, do what's best for him, regardless of how hard it is for everyone else.


----------

